# Web  -     www.lineofstream.at.ua

## Babasik

:
     :
	     ;
	 (Asus, Dell, Lenovo, HP);
	 (HP, Canon, Xerox, Samsung);
	  (Microsoft, ABBYY,    .)
   :
	    ;
	     ;
	  ;
	   ;
	    ;
	    ;

 :  E  mail: stream_line@mail.ru; 
icq: 426978816; 
: (099)931-83-96 www.lineofstream.at.ua

----------


## [Fox]

,  Copyright MyCorp   .   -  .pl.ua  .poltava.ua  59  08   .

----------


## erazer

> ,  Copyright MyCorp   .   -  .pl.ua  .poltava.ua  59  08   .

        ,

----------


## _21

,         -,       ,  ,   (  ,       ,     ),   (   .  -    ,      ),    (  ) -  ** .   ,  "      "    (  ,    --    )  ,         "",   ,  ,   ( ,    ,         - ).  *
Babasik*     .      .  
P.S. ,   -     ,    ,  ,  ....     "**   ,  ** " 
 -, -  *Babasik*       , -,  

> Copyright MyCorp

    ,       (    ), -   , -  -   ,    (  ).        (favorite icon  favicon)  ,   (   Ucoz http://forum.ucoz.ru/

----------


## Babasik

_21    !!!

----------


## kit

> ,         -...
>   ,  "      "   ...

        pl.ua  poltava.ua  ,         (          ip) -   ,  .      ,     -   -.

----------


## _21

?

----------


## admin

> ,         -

        ,    (    )  10    (  ,   ,    )  10-20     ,         .
 ,    ,      , ', ,    .    ,                ,   ..       .             .             ,   ,         .  ,     .UA,           .

----------


## Babasik

,    ,    .   -        .         ,        id,     .              ?

----------


## kit

> ?

   ! Joomla   ( )+virtuemart (  )     ,         -    .   

> ?

       ,   (  -   ).     ?

----------


## Babasik

> ,   (  -   ).     ?

        ?      ,    !

----------


## kit

> ?      ,    !

   ,     .

----------


## admin

> ?

       .     -,    .
   ,   ,         ,     .  *Babasik*,           ?   ,   .      ,     .

----------


## Babasik

> .     -,    .
>    ,   ,         ,     .

       ,       ,            
     ?  ,     ,    ,     !   

> *Babasik*,           ?   ,   .      ,     .

  ,      ,       !       ,     !

----------


## admin

*Babasik*, ,        ?     .

----------


## nevodka

,     -

----------


## Babasik

> *Babasik*, ,        ?     .

   ,   !

----------


## qqqwww

> ,       ,

      \ ,          .   ,      .  ,  -   ,      (   )        .   ,        ,  ,          (     ?),  -      (      Yahoo      ..).     ? 
         ,   ,         ,  ,      "" .  ,        ,       .   ,     - -    ,          ,      . 
..  ,

----------


## kit

> ..  ,

    -      2-       .  : https://hostmaster.net.ua/2ld/?2ld=pl
..
   ,         ,      http://secondary.net.ua/

----------


## [Fox]

> -      2-       .

           .            .         -  , -. 
,         ,   -   60         .

----------


## shopplua

... -    .    ..  -          .

----------


## kit

> ... -    .    ..  -          .

  ,      ,    uanic,       3-      ,         -      , ..  3     - .   

> .            .         -  , -. 
> ,         ,   -   60         .

           (http://redo.com.ua/?id=domen&adddomen=.pl.ua&lang=ru),      (. ,       ).
  -    (    ),       -      .

----------

